
Dell Precision 5520 review: The Ubuntu Linux laptop for power developers - CrankyBear
http://www.bizsugar.com/Technology/dell-precision-5520-mobile-workstation-review-the-ubuntu-linux-laptop-for-power-developers-/
======
dsr_
actual link: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/dell-precision-5520-mobile-
work...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/dell-precision-5520-mobile-workstation-
review-the-ubuntu-linux-laptop-for-power-developers/)

